# What Bible Do You Use in the Pulpit?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2011)

Not asking specifically which version, but the actual physical bible you (or your Pastor) uses in the pulpit.

This is the one I use, a NKJV Thompson-Chain Reference Bible.


----------



## Curt (Apr 10, 2011)

NIV large print


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 10, 2011)

HCSB Soldier's Bible


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 10, 2011)

Allan ESV Goatskin Bible


----------



## TomVols (Apr 10, 2011)

Ultrathin reference Bible. Will gradually move to an ultrathin large print because my eyesight is getting worse and worse.


----------



## JM (Apr 10, 2011)

If you like the AV, Church Bibles makes a nice versified large print...
Bibles Home


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 10, 2011)

Authorized version, TBS pulpit bible. Nice!


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 10, 2011)

Thomas Nelson KJV Reference Bible. First Bible I purchased after God saved me. Still my favorite, even though I have many other translations and editions. It even has a custom hand-formed binding because the original bonded leather wore out. Now it has Tyvek-reinforced cardboard:






But, I do bring my Biblia Sacra (Hebrew and Greek) as well from time to time, and that one I had bound in leather by Norris Bookbinding.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 11, 2011)

Currently, when teaching or preaching, I use one of these:





R.L. Allan Longprimer KJV





R.L. Allan ESV Reader's Edition


----------



## ADKing (Apr 11, 2011)

AV Large Print from the Trinitarian Bible Society


----------



## reformedminister (Apr 11, 2011)

R. L. Allen Longprimer KJV.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 11, 2011)

Neh. 8:4


----------



## NB3K (Apr 11, 2011)

Reformation Study Bible App for Ipad, ESV App


----------



## devonturnbaugh (Apr 11, 2011)

I use a classic thinline calfskin ESV or (Elect Standard Version)


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 11, 2011)

My pastor "took" my ESV classic thinline in calfskin for preaching.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 11, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> Allan ESV Goatskin Bible


 
You wouldn't be bragging about your Allan now, would you, Fred? LOL


----------



## Josh Williamson (Apr 13, 2011)

I use the genuine leather, ESV single column reference edition:


----------

